# ERSTER Pizzaplauder in 2004......



## Coffee (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr Franken , Fränkinnen, Oberpfälzer und Oberpfälzerinnen und alle anderen ;-),

Da ich der Meinung bin, das bisher der Pizzaplauder immer viel Spaß gemacht hat, möchte ich auch schon jetzt für das neue Jahr den ersten beantragen. Ich hätte den Vorschlag Ihn in der ersten Januarwoche 1 - 6 Janur zu vollführen. Da unser Lugggas da ja als Schüler auch kann ;-)


Bitte teilt mir mal mit, ob Interesse besteht und welches Datum/Tag euch denn so recht wäre.

Grüße coffee


----------



## showman (17. Dezember 2003)

Pizza geht immer. Beim Termin bin ich flexibel. Bis zum 3. können wir zu zweit, ab dem 3. kann nur ich (kein Babysitter).

Gruss Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wie wäre es am Freitag den 02.01.??? Ab dem 03. gehts ne Woche zum Ski fahren...

Allerdings habe ich als Neuling wohl kein volles Stimmrecht, oder?

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Dezember 2003)

bis zum 3.1. zu zweit ab 4.1. allein.sonst is mir das pupsegal.
bzw. alles außer dem 1.1. da muss ich mich erholen


----------



## Frazer (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich reich dann bei Gelegenheit eine schriftliche Entschuldigung meiner Erziehungsberechtigten nach, da ich leider durch Abwesenheit glänzen muss....


Bin nämlich bis zum 6.1. zum Skifahren     vorausgesetzt, es liegt bis dahim genug Schnee ....

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Techniker (18. Dezember 2003)

[Sich verlegen am Hiterkopf kratz]
Hmm, und ich dacht schon
Ihr seid schbondan.
[/Sich verlegen am Hiterkopf kratz]

Son halbes Jahr vorher Termine ausmachen?
Iss mir a weng zu bald.
Frag doch mal nächstes Jahr nach


----------



## Coffee (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallöchen,

also mein Skifahren beginnt nun doch auch am 4.1 ;-)) Deshalb bleibt quasi ja nur Freitag der 2.1 !!!! Wer könnte da?

Oder wollen wir das ganze eher auf ende Januar verschieben?



Bitte um schnelle Rückmeldungen


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo miteinander.Wenn es einen lecker espresso hinterher gibt..
dann wäre das doch glatt eine feine Sache  

blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blacksurf _
> *Hallo miteinander.Wenn es einen lecker espresso hinterher gibt..
> dann wäre das doch glatt eine feine Sache
> 
> blacksurf *



Der Espresso in der Veccia ist ganz gut...

@all
ich sag lieber noch nicht, ob ich komm, da ich es wieder spontan ab oder zusagen muß...scheiß job...


----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

Mir persönlich wär dann Ende Januar lieber....

Aber ich bin ja auch nicht das Mass der Dinge


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2003)

Der Espresso in der Veccia ist ganz gut...

@all
ich sag lieber noch nicht, ob ich komm, da ich es wieder spontan ab oder zusagen muß...scheiß job... [/B][/QUOTE]


Was heisst ganz gut? 
Der braucht ne fette Crema 
und muss 
hot 
sein...

blacksurf

biken powered by espresso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blacksurf _
> *Was heisst ganz gut?
> Der braucht ne fette Crema
> und muss
> ...




Das geht je wohl gar nicht!!!


Es kommt auf die Bohnen und die richtige Temperatur bei der Zubereitung an...dann klappts auch mim Aroma und der Crema...


----------



## Coffee (19. Dezember 2003)

@ blacksurf ;-)


der Espresso ist da gut und heiss und mit crema ;-)) Aber noch besser sind da die Pizzen *gg*


Kannst Du ende Januar auch?

@ Franzer,

ok ich denke wir sollten ende Januar anpeilen ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> @ Franzer,
> ...



Das mit der Rechtschreibung sollten wir uns aber wohl doch nochmal anschauen


----------



## Coffee (19. Dezember 2003)

@ Frazer...


das liegt nur an meiner neuen Tastatur ;-) die will die Buchstaben noch nicht so schreiben wie ich das gerne möchte *gg*


Also nix für ungut...


coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

Spracherkennung ???


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Dezember 2003)

Hee Leute Pizza kann man auch zweimal im Monat essen    

2. Jan währe ächt cool.könnte da gleich den Bildschirm von Coffee

mit nehmen . 

Oder soll das Teil bis Ende Jan bei dir stehen Coffee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (19. Dezember 2003)

ich kann auch mal wieder *ggg*
@coffee: hab jetzt extra einen zweiten Flaschenhalter
lucas


----------



## showman (19. Dezember 2003)

also der 2. wäre schon net schlecht. Da ists erstens net mehr lang hin und der Babysitter ist auch noch da. 

Gruss Showman

PS: Ende Januar können wir ja dann nochmal.


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Dezember 2003)

joooooo männer und frauen.pizzafuttern am 2.1 und dann ende jan. nomma.

gegenstimmen werden gnadenlos unter den tisch gekehrt


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2003)

ende januar oder anfang es kommt immer auf den tag und die zeit an  
aber warum nich, kenn zwar keinen aber das kann sich ja ändern *g*
...
und wenn die pizza gut ist..
die jungs charmant warum nich

blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (20. Dezember 2003)

Ok  Jungs ;-)


dann machen wir mal den 2.1.2004 feste aus schonmal zum Pizzaplauder im alt bekannten Pizzatempel. Um die Reservierung kümmer ich mich, muss nur wissen wer nun alles mit der ohne anhang mitkommt ;-)

Dann legt mal los ;-)


Grüßle coffee


@ tomac, willst wohl den Bildschirm ersteigern ;-)


----------



## showman (20. Dezember 2003)

> muss nur wissen wer nun alles mit der ohne anhang mitkommt ;-)


    

Obwohl ich net weiss was das heissen soll sag ich mal das ich zu zweit komm.

Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (20. Dezember 2003)

Komme allein, meine nerfensäge lass ich lieber zuhause.

Hab abe kan plan wos hi get, 

un des mit de 19° ??? Preissache


----------



## Coffee (21. Dezember 2003)

@ showman,

ich meinte ob du mit Begleitung kommst!!!


@ tomac,

also es geht in die Veccia Osteria. Ist nähe Friedrich-Ebert- Platz. Wenn Du ann richtung Nordklinikum hinterfährst (glaub Rückert oder rieterstr.)  Da dann auf der linken Seite. Und von der Zeit 19 UHR.

Hier werden einem aber auch alle kleinigkeiten aufs Brot geschmiert *gg*



Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2003)

@ blacksurf



> kenn zwar keinen aber das kann sich ja ändern



Des is woschd.

@ Coffee



> Hier werden einem aber auch alle kleinigkeiten aufs Brot geschmiert



Lass mi hald a aweng nörgln.



> ich meinte ob du mit Begleitung kommst!!!



No fraili.

Also bis spätestens 02.01.04    

Gruss Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Dezember 2003)

ich komm mit anhang aber ohne umhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Dezember 2003)

Also dann haben wir jetzt:

2 x Showman
2 x Beelzebub
1 x tomac?
1 x Lugggas
1 - 2 x Alti
1 x Blacksurf

bikerwug?
Ralf B?




1 x coffee


wer noch bitte um meldung...


coffee


----------



## biker-wug (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, hab für den 02.01. noch keinen Dienstplan, sprich ich weiß noch nicht wie und ob ich arbeiten muß!!

Wenn dann komm ich kurzfristig!


@Beelze: Wenn es bei mir klappt ruf ich kurz durch wegen Fahrgemeinschaft!!


----------



## blacksurf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi Ihr!
Naja ich kömm dann auch, wenn ich weiss wie ich Euch finde???
Kenn ja niemanden 

und nix dazwischen kommt..

blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (23. Dezember 2003)

des is fix!!

evtl. mit besserer Hälfte....


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. Dezember 2003)

Mahlzeit,

weiss auch noch nicht fix ob's bei mir klappt.
Wenn dann aber 2x.

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Coffee (31. Dezember 2003)

hi ihr,

also Tisch ist bestellt.....


denkat also ans Essen übermorgen ;-9

Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (31. Dezember 2003)

19 Uhr ??? 

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi, euch einen guten Rutsch
In welcher Straße genau ist die vecchia und die Hausnummer?


blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (31. Dezember 2003)

jupp 19 Uhr.

Also die Veccia Osteria ist Rückert Ecke rieterstr. (richtung Nordklinikum ) (vom Friedrich ebert platz ausgehend) Nummer weiss ich nciht, musst im Telefonbuch gucken ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *jupp 19 Uhr.
> Also die Veccia Osteria ist Rückert Ecke rieterstr. (richtung Nordklinikum ) (vom Friedrich ebert platz ausgehend) Nummer weiss ich nciht, musst im Telefonbuch gucken ;-)
> Grüßle coffee *



Die Nummer ist doch nicht wichtig.
S is an der X mit dem Zebrastreifen-Überweg.
(xtra für Alti und mich  )


----------



## Ralfbausa (2. Januar 2004)

moin,
klappt bei mir leider nicht!  

Wollte mich nur melden, der Ordnung wegen, das da niemand wartet, der mich net kennt.

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## Coffee (2. Januar 2004)

och ralf, wie schade, wir hätten uns so gefreut.

@ alle....


allo erscheint bitte zahlreich ;-) habe extra einen großen tisch reserviert...also kommen.

coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. Januar 2004)

Hee Leut schee wars.

Is ech goot in de laden ,wenn weng ufn deller aber echt goot 

de mampf  

Klaus


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2004)

hi Tomac-fan, 

Du solltest dich unbedingt umbenennen in "chili-head"   Habe gestern gleich meinem Mann erzählt wie Heiss es gestern hergegangen ist ;-)

War echt mal wieder ein schönes Treffen. Welches wir sicher bald wiederholen werden. Werde dann wieder rechtzeitig zum nächsten Pizzaplauder aufrufen *gg*

So nun bin ich erstmal ein paar tage wech. Seit mir also artig ja, Und seit lieb zueinander *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (3. Januar 2004)

Hey, Leuts es war schee...
Chili_Head ist ne gute idee  

Dir Coffee: Hals und Beinbruch *ggg*

Bis denne
Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> War echt mal wieder ein schönes Treffen. Welches wir sicher bald wiederholen werden. Werde dann wieder rechtzeitig zum nächsten Pizzaplauder aufrufen *gg*
> grüße coffee *



Ja, ja!
Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Bescheibung. 
Immerhin ist die Wirtschaft trocken geblieben 
Grüßle,
Eua Deschnischer


----------

